# baby monitor



## cythere (Sep 16, 2008)

Το βρίσκω κυρίως αμετάφραστο. Οι Ελληνίδες μαμάδες πώς το λένε αυτό;


----------



## chris (Sep 16, 2008)

Καλησπέρα

*Ενδοεπικοινωνία *, κοίτα κι εδώ: http://emarket.gr/item.php?id=13344849


----------



## cythere (Sep 16, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, chris!


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2008)

Κάποιες εταιρείες το λένε «βρεφικό μόνιτορ».


----------



## danae (Sep 17, 2008)

Κι εγώ "ενδοεπικοινωνία" το ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Ψιλοαντιδρώ στην «επικοινωνία» επειδή με κάνει να σκεφτώ άτομα στα δύο άκρα που και τα δύο επιδιώκουν να επικοινωνήσουν. Δηλαδή ότι και ο μπέμπης γνωρίζει τι δουλειά κάνει το μαραφέτι και το αξιοποιεί ανάλογα: «Έλα, μάνα, αργεί πολύ εκείνη η κρέμα;»


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 17, 2008)

Πάντως είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη η χρήση της λέξης (την ξέρουν μέχρι και οι Έλληνες μπαμπάδες ) κι επίσης ο δέκτης λειτουργεί και σαν πομπός. Είναι δηλαδή λειτουργικά πραγματική ενδοεπικοινωνία. Το κάνεις και γουόκι τόκι, αν θέλεις.


----------



## danae (Sep 17, 2008)

Με κάλυψες πλήρως, somnambulist! :)


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ψιλοαντιδρώ στην «επικοινωνία» επειδή με κάνει να σκεφτώ άτομα στα δύο άκρα που και τα δύο επιδιώκουν να επικοινωνήσουν. Δηλαδή ότι και ο μπέμπης γνωρίζει τι δουλειά κάνει το μαραφέτι και το αξιοποιεί ανάλογα: «Έλα, μάνα, αργεί πολύ εκείνη η κρέμα;»



Χωρίς να μπω στις λεπτομέρειες του baby monitor, θέλω να πω ότι αν το επιχείρημα αυτό είναι σωστό, τότε δεν θα έπρεπε σε καμία περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιούμε τη φράση "μέσα μαζικής επικοινωνίας".


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> δεν θα έπρεπε σε καμία περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιούμε τη φράση "μέσα μαζικής επικοινωνίας".


Ανήκω σε εκείνους που χρησιμοποιούν (συνειδητά) τον όρο _μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης_ για τα mass media (ξανά: «μίντια» — inside joke).


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 17, 2008)

Νίκελ, πήγαινε να ζητήσεις ό,τι άλλο εκτός από ενδοεπικοινωνία, και μάλλον θα γυρίσεις σπίτι σου με κάνα κιλό πατάτες. (Εσένα βέβαια μεγαλώσανε!) Και τώρα που μεγαλώσανε και τα δικά μου, η ενδοεπικοινωνία χρησιμεύει για να με ειδοποιεί η κυρά να ανέβω για φαγητό.


----------



## stathis (Sep 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Κάποιες εταιρείες το λένε «βρεφικό μόνιτορ».


Κάκιστα, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2008)

Όσο για το αν επικοινωνεί το μωρό με τη μητέρα, φυσικά και επικοινωνεί: όταν κλαίει και την κάνει να τρέξει στο δωμάτιό του, τι άλλο είναι από επικοινωνία; Κι ας μην λέει, "Τι γίνεται μ' εκείνη την κρέμα; Κόκαλα έχει;"


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 17, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Κι ας μην λέει, "Τι γίνεται μ' εκείνη την κρέμα; Κόκαλα έχει;"



Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν το λέει;;;;!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2008)

Το λέει, το λέει, αλλά η μαμά δεν ξέρει ξένες γλώσσες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Δεν είναι σοβαρό το θέμα, και η cythere ρώτησε πώς το λένε αυτό οι «Ελληνίδες μαμάδες». Εγώ κάνω παιχνίδι όχι σαν Ελληνίδα μαμά.

Λέω λοιπόν (σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε):
Μόνη της η _ενδοεπικοινωνία_ είναι intercom και χρησιμοποιείται για πολλά είδη ενδοεπικοινωνίας.
Το _baby monitor_ δηλώνει κάτι άλλο σαν όρος, και επειδή ο αγγλικός όρος είναι αρκετά ακριβής, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι ένας ελληνικός αντίστοιχος θα ήταν «σύστημα παρακολούθησης βρέφους».
Σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia, το baby monitor είναι:
a simplex (uni-directional) transmitter and receiver system used to remotely listen for noises made by an infant. The transmitter, equipped with a microphone, is placed near to the child and the receiver equipped with a speaker, is carried by, or near to, the person caring for them at the time. Some baby monitors are duplex (bi-directional), using transceivers that allow the caregiver to communicate back to the baby (parent talk-back), and some have a feature allowing music to be played on the transmitter (and thus played to the child).

Γι' αυτό μάλιστα υπάρχουν και τα baby monitor intercoms: Baby monitor intercoms are becoming more popular with parents because they allow you to not only hear when your baby needs you, but you can soothe your baby from many rooms away, and in many situations from outside.

Δεν αμφισβητώ τη βολή της αγοράς να χρησιμοποιεί ένα υπερώνυμο (αν δούμε την ενδοεπικοινωνία σαν σύστημα που χρησιμοποιούν π.χ. και οι υπάλληλοι εταιρειών) ή ένα υπώνυμο (αν θεωρήσουμε ότι ενδοεπικοινωνία υπάρχει μόνο στην περίπτωση που το σύστημα είναι διπλής κατεύθυνσης). Αλλά οφείλω να επισημάνω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Και θεωρώ ότι το «βρεφικό μόνιτορ», π.χ. της Philips, είναι ακριβέστερο. (Φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν το είχα βαφτίσει κιόλας.)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2008)

Το _μόνιτορ_ δεν σας φέρνει στο νου κάμερα;

Εμείς στο σπίτι, το λέγαμε _χαφιέ_!


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Το _μόνιτορ_ δεν σας φέρνει στο νου κάμερα;
> Εμείς στο σπίτι, το λέγαμε _χαφιέ_!



Σε επίπεδο ΕΛΕΤΟϊκής μετάφρασης, πρότεινα ήδη το «σύστημα παρακολούθησης βρέφους» γι' αυτόν το λόγο κυρίως, επειδή με το «μόνιτορ» συνήθως καταλαβαίνουμε οθόνη (κακώς).

Έχουμε πει ότι ο λεξικογράφος πρέπει να βλέπει τη λέξη με διαφορετικά μάτια: και εκείνου που συντάσσει προσφορά για το δημόσιο και του μεταφραστή λογοτεχνίας και του διαφημιστή (που θέλει πιασάρικα) και του υποτιτλιστή (που θέλει σύντομες αποδόσεις). Οπότε όλα χωράνε στον τιτλο ενός νήματος (εκτός από τον χαφιέ :) ).


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2008)

Γιατί πρέπει να ορίσουμε ΜΙΑ μόνο σωστή απόδοση; Ίσως σε τεχνικό επίσημο κείμενο το "σύστημα παρακολούθησης βρέφους" να είναι πιο σωστό (αν και το παρακολούθηση μου ακούγεται πολύ βαρύ και με πηγαίνει αλλού). Αλλά για ένα κείμενο πιο απλό, νομίζω πως η ενδοεπικοινωνία είναι μια χαρά. Αφού έτσι το λένε (άλλη μια περίπτωση λαϊκής, πλην ορθής μετάφρασης).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

Θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε *βρεφοσκόπιο*;


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε *βρεφοσκόπιο*;



Καλημέρα. Το baby *video* monitor ίσως.


----------



## Elena (Sep 18, 2008)

Εντελώς παρεκβατικά...
στο σπίτι τα χρησιμοποιούμε για τη γιαγιά το βράδυ (είναι 96 και γερό καρύδι, αλλά κάνει νυχτερινές εξορμήσεις σε άλλους ορόφους του σπιτιού, μια και προσφάτως ανακάλυψε ότι έχει λίγο ζάχαρο αλλά και ότι της αρέσουν τα γλυκά...). Τα λέμε «ενδοεπικοινωνία»... «έξω», αλλά «εντός της οικίας»... «*ρουφιανίτσες*».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Το baby *video* monitor ίσως.


Δηλαδή το _-σκόπιο_ σημαίνει αποκλειστικά και μόνο εικόνα; Μ' άλλα λόγια αποτελεί λανθασμένη κατασκευή το _στηθοσκόπιο_ (για να περιοριστώ σε ένα πασίγνωστο όργανο);


----------



## stathis (Sep 18, 2008)

Στο τσακίρ κέφι, πείτε το και _βρεφοφόν_. :) (κατά το αλήστου μνήμης _ρουφιανοφόν_, βεβαίως)


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή το _-σκόπιο_ σημαίνει αποκλειστικά και μόνο εικόνα; Μ' άλλα λόγια αποτελεί λανθασμένη κατασκευή το _στηθοσκόπιο_ (για να περιοριστώ σε ένα πασίγνωστο όργανο);


Εύλογη η παρατήρησή σου, αλλά γιατί ένα λάθος να το επεκτείνουμε κι αλλού;
Στο OED:
[a. French stéthoscope (Laennec, the inventor, c 1819), f. Gr. στήθος chest + σκοπείν to look at, observe)...
Εμείς απλώς το πήραμε αποκεί. Αλλά, όπως μου λένε, εκείνο τον καιρό θύμιζε... τηλεσκόπιο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

Άσχετα με το πώς προέκυψε το _-σκόπιο_, σήμερα δεν περιορίζεται αποκλειστικά σε όργανα οπτικής παρατήρησης, και κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη έχει πλέον αποκτήσει ευρύτητα και χαλαρότητα χρήσης τέτοια που να μην θεωρηθεί «επέκταση παλιού λάθους» (άλλωστε, σε τόσες άλλες περιπτώσεις αποδεχόμαστε τα λάθη του παρελθόντος που καθιερώθηκαν από τη χρήση). Εκτός κι αν προτιμάς το _βρεφοσκόπιο_ να καθιερωθεί με τη σημασία «ωροσκόπιο βρέφους».


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 18, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή το _-σκόπιο_ σημαίνει αποκλειστικά και μόνο εικόνα; Μ' άλλα λόγια αποτελεί λανθασμένη κατασκευή το _στηθοσκόπιο_ (για να περιοριστώ σε ένα πασίγνωστο όργανο);


Μα και το στηθοσκόπιο εικόνα παράγει, γι' αυτό και ήταν επανάσταση στην ιατρική. Γιατί μας επέτρεψε να «δούμε» τι υπάρχει μέσα. 
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες διάβασε εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

Α, καλά, και το _baby monitor_ κατ' αναλογία εικόνα παράγει επίσης — μας επιτρέπει να δούμε αν κάτι τρέχει με το μωρό μας δυο δωμάτια πιο πέρα.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 18, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Α, καλά, και το _baby monitor_ κατ' αναλογία εικόνα παράγει επίσης — μας επιτρέπει να δούμε αν κάτι τρέχει με το μωρό μας δυο δωμάτια πιο πέρα.



Δεν σου λέει, όμως, αν έχει αμυγδαλίτιδα.  

Άσε που κανείς δεν το λέει baby monitor. Στη Βρετανία το λένε baby phone.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

somnambulist said:


> Άσε που κανείς δεν το λέει baby monitor. Στη Βρετανία το λένε baby phone.


Ε, τότε _βρεφόφωνο_.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 18, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Ε, τότε _βρεφόφωνο_.



Αυτό είναι πραγματικά εύστοχο και ακριβές. ;)


----------



## Elena (Sep 18, 2008)

:) Σάκη, θα έχουμε κι άλλα προβλήματα με το «βρεφοσκόπιο».
Το «fetal monitor» (=Doppler monitor), για παράδειγμα, είναι άλλο πράγμα:

http://www.hi-baby.co.uk/acatalog/doppler_rental.html

Στη συνέχεια, 
α. ναι, είναι αντιδάνειο
β. ναι, έμοιαζε με άλλα -όπια :) της εποχής (more monaurals...εδώ).






γ. ποιος ο λόγος για νεολογισμό; Μια χαρά έχει καθιερωθεί.
δ. ναι, ηχητικό κύμα-->γραφική αναπαράσταση (π.χ. bell vs. diaphragm):




αλλά το τι ήχους βγάζει το μωρό σε γραφική αναπαράσταση εκτός του πεδίου των καταγραφών οιοδήποτε... -σκοπίου.

:)


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2008)

Και για να φαιδρύνουμε ακόμα περισσότερο το νήμα:

Η επίσημη πρόταση της ΕΛΕΤΟ (βλ. teleterm) για το monitor είναι *μηνύτορας* (στο παπυρολεξικό «αυτός που παρέχει πληροφορίες, αγγελιαφόρος, πληροφοριοδότης» και στο LSJ «informer» — πάμε κατευθείαν στη ρουφιανίτσα και το ρουφιανοφόν, μου φαίνεται).

Κάποιοι φαίνεται το βάλανε στο λεξικό των μηχανικών μεταφράσεων και έχει γεμίσει μηνύτορες το Γκουγκλ.

Και βεβαίως βεβαίως και από _μηνύτορες μωρών_!
http://www.articlegarden.com/el/Article/What-To-Look-For-When-You-Buy-A-Baby-Monitor/22637
http://www.bigfreearticles.com/el/Article/Choosing-a-Baby-Monitor/51312


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2008)

Ωχ! Θα το πάρουν χαμπάρι κάποιοι και θα λένε ότι η λέξη μόνιτορ έχει ελληνική ρίζα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

Elena said:


> :) Σάκη, θα έχουμε κι άλλα προβλήματα με το «βρεφοσκόπιο».
> Το «fetal monitor» (=Doppler monitor), για παράδειγμα, είναι άλλο πράγμα.


Μα, νομίζω ο διαχωρισμός ανάμεσα σε _εμβρυ(ο)- / εμβρυϊκ(ός,ή,ό)_ και _βρεφο- / βρεφικ(ός,ή,ό)_ συνεχίζει να ισχύει. 




Elena said:


> γ. ποιος ο λόγος για νεολογισμό; Μια χαρά έχει καθιερωθεί.


Μα, φυσικά, γι' αυτό:


nickel said:


> Σε επίπεδο ΕΛΕΤΟϊκής μετάφρασης, πρότεινα ήδη το «σύστημα παρακολούθησης βρέφους» γι' αυτόν το λόγο κυρίως, επειδή με το «μόνιτορ» συνήθως καταλαβαίνουμε οθόνη (κακώς).
> 
> Έχουμε πει ότι ο λεξικογράφος πρέπει να βλέπει τη λέξη με διαφορετικά μάτια: και εκείνου που συντάσσει προσφορά για το δημόσιο και του μεταφραστή λογοτεχνίας και του διαφημιστή (που θέλει πιασάρικα) και του υποτιτλιστή (που θέλει σύντομες αποδόσεις). Οπότε όλα χωράνε στον τιτλο ενός νήματος (εκτός από τον χαφιέ :) ).


----------



## Elena (Sep 18, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μα, νομίζω ο διαχωρισμός ανάμεσα σε _εμβρυ(ο)- / εμβρυϊκ(ός,ή,ό)_ και _βρεφο- / βρεφικ(ός,ή,ό)_ συνεχίζει να ισχύει.



Εξαρτάται. Σίγουρα όχι στο amazon ή και εδώ, για παράδειγμα:

http://www.twenga.co.uk/offer/5802/4989864236254771771.html

(Δεν βλέπω να λέει «your unborn fœtus» :). Βλέπω... «your unborn baby».)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

Elena said:


> Δεν βλέπω να λέει «your unborn fœtus» :). Βλέπω... «your unborn baby».


Isn 't fœtus an «unborn baby» (i.e. still in the womb) by definition?


----------



## Elena (Sep 18, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Isn 't fœtus an «unborn baby» (i.e. still in the womb) by definition?



Aστειεύεσαι;; Αυτά δεν είναι για δημόσιο βήμα. Περνάμε στο realm (Νίκο, πώς λέμε «realm» μονολεκτικά -μην πεις «πεδίο») της Βιοηθικής.


(Eνημερωτικά: Πριν τις 8 εβδομάδες, λέμε «embryo», μετά λέμε «fœtus». Αντιλαμβάνεσαι τον πανικό στην... ελληνική.) 
:)

Έδιτ: και λίγη γουίκι για να χαρεί ο Νίκος: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embryo


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

Elena said:


> Περνάμε στο realm (Νίκο, πώς λέμε «realm» μονολεκτικά -μην πεις «πεδίο») της Βιοηθικής.


Δεν είμαι ο Νίκος, αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «σφαίρα»;


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 18, 2008)

Γιατί σώνει και καλά βρεφόφωνο; Το μωρόφωνο γιατί μας χαλάει; Έρχεται και πιο ωραία στη γλώσσα.


----------

